# Habe xml Datei wo Endtag fehlt.



## James_Dean (26. Sep 2005)

Meine generierte XML DAtei sieht folgendermaßen aus:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<START>
<V_ART>;Text Text Test;</V_ART>
<V_D>;Datum: 26.09.05;</V_D>    
<V_Z>;Zeit: 12:17:36;</V_Z>
<V_SPALTEN>;Zeit;Kraft;Pressung;Weg;Dehnung;</V_SPALTEN>
<V_EINHEITEN>;;[kN];[N/mm**2];[mm];[mm];</V_EINHEITEN>
<PD>;   0.02;  -0.03;  -0.00;  -0.00;  27.99;</PD>
<PD>;   0.04;  -0.02;  -0.00;  -0.01;  27.99;</PD>
<PD>;   0.06;   0.00;   0.00;  -0.01;   0.00;</PD>
<PD>;   0.01;  -0.01;  -0.00;  -0.01;   0.00;</PD>

nun fehlt mir am ende der datei der enttag </START>

Wie kann ich den mittels java anhängen ?

mfg


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (26. Sep 2005)

über ein RandomAccessFile oder nen simplen FileWriter.


----------



## JamesDean (27. Sep 2005)

Schönen guten morgen...

wenn ich zum beispiel folgende datei habe:

<?xml version="1.0" encoding="iso-8859-1"?>
<V_ART>;Trelleborg-Zulassung;</V_ART>
<V_D>;Datum: 26.09.05;</V_D>    
<V_Z>;Zeit: 12:17:36;</V_Z>
<V_SPALTEN>;Zeit;Kraft;Pressung;Weg;Dehnung;</SPALTEN>
<V_EINHEITEN>;;[kN];[N/mm**2];[mm];[mm];</V_EINHEITEN>
<PD>;   0.02;  -0.03;  -0.00;  -0.00;  27.99;</PD>
<PD>;   0.04;  -0.02;  -0.00;  -0.01;  27.99;</PD>
<PD>;   0.06;   0.00;   0.00;  -0.01;   0.00;</PD>
<PD>;   0.01;  -0.01;  -0.00;  -0.01;   0.00;</PD>
<PD>;   0.51;   0.01;   0.00;   0.31;   0.33;</PD>
<PD>;   1.01;   0.01;   0.00;   0.80;   0.82;</PD>
<PD>;   1.51;   0.02;   0.00;   1.30;   1.32;</PD>
<PD>;   2.01;   0.03;   0.00;   1.80;   1.82;</PD>

fehlt mir das roottag :-(

nun meine frage wie bekomme ich das root tag in die datei damit ich sie mit java parsen kann ?
habe leider keine ander möglichkeit mir die xml datei erstellen zu lassen

wenn ihr mir mit etwas code weiterhelfen könntet....

mfg und besten dank


----------



## byte (27. Sep 2005)

genauso wie du das endtag hinzufügen kannst: datei einlesen, in zeile zwei root starttag einfügen, am ende root endtag einfügen, fertig. das machst du zum beispiel durch zeilenweises einlesen und rausschreiben in eine neue datei:


```
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("input.xml"));
PrintWriter out = new PrintWriter(new BufferedWriter(new FileWriter("output.xml")));
```


----------



## JamesDean (27. Sep 2005)

das mit dem einlesen und speichern hab ich aber wie füge ich an einer bestimmten stelle text ein ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (27. Sep 2005)

> habe leider keine ander möglichkeit mir die xml datei erstellen zu lassen


Schade, denn das steht im vollkommenen Gegensatz zur Philosophie von XML: die Datei ist eben KEIN XML-Dokument, deshalb kannst/sollst du sie auch nicht mit einem XML-Parser bearbeiten...

von daher dürfte der Prolog <?xml gar nicht drin sein, der oder die Erzeuger dieser Datei sind also völlig gaga


```
<V_SPALTEN>;Zeit;Kraft;Pressung;Weg;Dehnung;</SPALTEN>
```
steht das wirklich so drin? das wird schwierig...


----------



## JamesDean (27. Sep 2005)

also vielleich erklär ich mal mein problem im möchte die datei durchlaufen und bestimmte informationen herausholen.

die datei kann so aussehen, das kann ich an der maschine einstellen:

<V_ART>;Text Text Test;</V_ART>
<V_D>;Datum: 26.09.05;</V_D>    
<V_Z>;Zeit: 12:17:36;</V_Z>
<V_SPALTEN>;Zeit;Kraft;Pressung;Weg;Dehnung;</V_SPALTEN>
<V_EINHEITEN>;;[kN];[N/mm**2];[mm];[mm];</V_EINHEITEN>
<PD>;   0.02;  -0.03;  -0.00;  -0.00;  27.99;</PD>
<PD>;   0.04;  -0.02;  -0.00;  -0.01;  27.99;</PD>
<PD>;   0.06;   0.00;   0.00;  -0.01;   0.00;</PD>
<PD>;   0.01;  -0.01;  -0.00;  -0.01;   0.00;</PD>
<PD>;   0.51;   0.01;   0.00;   0.31;   0.33;</PD>
<PD>;   1.01;   0.01;   0.00;   0.80;   0.82;</PD>
<PD>;   1.51;   0.02;   0.00;   1.30;   1.32;</PD>

ich dachte nur ich packe es in solche tags wegen des auslesens.
ich kann die tags auch weglassen und andere schlüsselwörter einfügen...

nur habe ich vermutet das ich wenn ich xml habe, ich einen eigen parser nicht zu schreiben brauche... 
nun bekomme ich aber an der maschine kein ganz korektes xml file hin (kopf fehlt und root tag)...
vielleicht doch besser mit eigenem parser zu arbeiten und nach schlüsselwörtern zu suchen.
das habe ich noch nie gemacht....

<V_ART>;Text Text Test;
<V_D>;Datum: 26.09.05;   
<V_Z>;Zeit: 12:17:36;
<V_SPALTEN>;Zeit;Kraft;Pressung;Weg;Dehnung;
<V_EINHEITEN>;;[kN];[N/mm**2];[mm];[mm];
<PD>;   0.02;  -0.03;  -0.00;  -0.00;  27.99;
<PD>;   0.04;  -0.02;  -0.00;  -0.01;  27.99;
<PD>;   0.06;   0.00;   0.00;  -0.01;   0.00;
<PD>;   0.01;  -0.01;  -0.00;  -0.01;   0.00;
<PD>;   0.51;   0.01;   0.00;   0.31;   0.33;
<PD>;   1.01;   0.01;   0.00;   0.80;   0.82;

vielleicht hat einer ne idee oder nen link wo das mit dem parsen erklärt ist...


----------



## byte (27. Sep 2005)

du kannst die datei wie schon x-mal gesagt, einfach zeilenweise einlesen. dann prüfst du bei jeder zeile (z.b. mit regex oder mit etwaigen string-methoden wie contains, indexOf), welche daten vorliegen und ziehst dir dann die für dich relevanten daten aus dem string raus (z.b. mit methode substring aus String) und verarbeitest sie. es macht doch keinen sinn, aus einer datei zu versuchen eine xml datei zu machen, die offensichtlich keine ist.

hier ein kleiner ansatz:


```
BufferedReader in = new BufferedReader(new FileReader("yourFile.txt"));
String line;
while((line=in.readLine())!=null) {
   //do something with line
}
in.close();
```


----------



## JamesDean (27. Sep 2005)

besten dank ich werd es mal versuchen...


----------



## TRunKX (27. Sep 2005)

Ich hätte da sogar was *g* falls du so gar nicht weiterkommst ich habe was mit XML gemacht was komplett ohne den DOM abläuft halt reines selberbauen der XML Dateien ist ne nette Methode mit vielen Möglichkeiten.


```
/**
   * Diese Methode macht aus einer gegebenen XML Datei und werten aus einer
   * Hastabelle sowie einer Knotenpunktüberschrifft eine große XML in der die
   * neuen Werte unter dem übergebenen Knotenpunkt gesammelt sind!
   *
   * @param file1 Absoluter Pfad der XML in der am Ende alle Daten liegen
   *        sollen
   * @param table1 Die Hashtable mit den Informationen die in den neuen
   *        Knotenpunkt sollen
   * @param knotenname Der Name des neun Knotens unter dem die Infos der Hashtable
   *        gespeichert werden sollte dieser null sein so wird kein neuer Knoten
   * 				erzeugt sondern die Daten so geschrieben.
   * @param position Sagt !!! vor!!! also wenn es zu Tarifdaten soll z.B. dann gehört hier
   * 				</Tarifdaten> hin nicht <Tarifdaten> welchem String die in der Hash 
   *        Table enthaltenen
   *        Werte eingefügt werden sollen! Sonderfunktion mit "start" "end"
   *        kann am Anfang oder Ende der Datei eigefügt werden. wenn der Parameter "neu"
   * 				übergeben wird wird eine neue Datei mit den werten angelegt.
   */
  
  /*
   * Beispielaufrufe:
   * schreibeXML ("C:\\DAten\\datei.xml",Hashtable , null , "start" )
   * dieser Aufruf setzt die in der Hashtable befindlichen Werte an den Anfang der
   * Datei unter das <XML>
   * 
   * schreibeXML ("C:\\DAten\\datei.xml",Hashtable , null , "end" )
   * dieser Aufruf setzt die werte der Tabelle an das Ende der Datei auch 
   * ohne Knotenpunkt
   * 
   * schreibeXML ("C:\\DAten\\datei.xml",Hashtable , "Knoten" , "start" )
   * schreibt die werte der Tabelle an den Anfang der Datei unter <xml> unter dem
   * Knotenpunkt Knoten
   * 
   * schreibeXML ("C:\\DAten\\datei.xml",Hashtable , "Knoten" , "end" )
   * schreibt die daten der Tabelle an das Ende der Datei unter dem Knotenpunkt Knoten
   * 
   *    diese Methode wurde erstellt von TRunKX
   */
  
  public void schreibeXML(String file1, Hashtable table1, String knotenname,
    String position)
  {

    // benötigte Variablen
    String gelesen;
    String fertig = "";
    String textfile2 = "";
    boolean planted = false;
    boolean writeafter = false;
    boolean alsKnoten = true;
    boolean neu = false ;

    if(knotenname == null)
    {
      alsKnoten = false;
    }

    if(position.equals("start"))
    {
      writeafter = true;
      position = "<xml>";
    }
    else if(position.equals("end"))
    {
      writeafter = false;
      position = "</xml>";
    }
    else if (position.equals("neu"))
    {
		//die alte conf wird gelöscht!
			 File dir = new File(file1);
				
			 dir.delete();
			 position = "neu";
			 neu = true;
    }

    try
    {
			if (neu)
			{
				PrintWriter pwoutD = new PrintWriter(new BufferedWriter(
					  new OutputStreamWriter(new FileOutputStream(file1, true))));
				pwoutD.println(" neu");
					 pwoutD.close();
			}
			
			
			
      //XML öffnen und bis zu dem Punkt auslesen wo das neue eingefügt werden soll
      try
      {
      InputStreamReader input = new InputStreamReader(new FileInputStream(file1));
      BufferedReader br = new BufferedReader(input);
      }
      catch (FileNotFoundException e)
      {
      	
      }
      //Die Hash Table sortieren
      Iterator keys = table1.keySet().iterator();
      Iterator values = table1.values().iterator();
      
      
	  	String textfile1="";
			if ( neu )
			{
				textfile1 = "<?xml version=\"1.0\" encoding=\"ISO-8859-1\"?>\n<xml>";
			}
      //Schleife die den Inhalt der Hashtable in die Vartiable xml Style schreibt
      while(keys.hasNext() && values.hasNext())
      {

        // kleiner Teil der das ganze nach XML aussehen lässt
        gelesen = "  <" + keys.next().toString() + " value=\""
          + values.next().toString() + "\"/>\n";
        textfile2 = textfile2 + "\n" + gelesen;
        gelesen = "";
      }

      gelesen = "";

      while(true)
      {

        //auslesen der dAtei
        gelesen = br.readLine();

        //am Ende wird das neue eingefügt und das end manuell neu geschrieben!
        if((gelesen != null) && gelesen.endsWith(position) && (planted == false))
        {
					//sollte unsere Sprungmarke für den eingriff erreicht sein
					//wird geprüft ob nach <xml> oder vor </xml> geschrieben wird
					//und ob wir einen Knotenpunkt haben oder nicht!
					//Je nach Faktoren wird dann entsprechend geschrieben
          if(writeafter == true)
          {

            if(alsKnoten)
            {
              fertig = textfile1 + fertig + gelesen + "\n" + "<" + knotenname + ">"
                + textfile2 + "\n" + "</" + knotenname + ">" + "\n";
            }
            else
            {
              fertig = textfile1 + fertig + gelesen + "\n" + textfile2 + "\n";
            }

            gelesen = "";
          }
          else
          {

            if(alsKnoten)
            {
              fertig =textfile1 + fertig + "\n" + "<" + knotenname + ">" + textfile2
                + "\n" + "</" + knotenname + ">";
				if (neu)
				{
				fertig = fertig + "\n </xml>";	
				}
				else
				{
		fertig = fertig + "\n" + gelesen;
		gelesen = "";
				}
            }
            else
            {
              fertig = textfile1 + fertig + "\n" + textfile2  ;
			  if (neu)
			  {
			  fertig = fertig + "\n </xml>";	
			  }
			  else
			  {
	  fertig = fertig + "\n" + gelesen;
	  gelesen = "";
			  }
            }

            gelesen = "";
          }

          planted = true;
        }

        //Abbruch am ende der Datei eigentlich unnötig nur falls es mal keine XML sein sollte
        else if(gelesen == null)
        {

          break;
        }

      }

      br.close();
    }
    catch(IOException e)
    {
      System.out.println(e);
    }

    BufferedReader brin = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(System.in));

    try
    {

      File dir = new File(file1);

      dir.delete();
      
      //und in die neue wird der alte + neue Inhalt geschrieben
      PrintWriter pwoutD = new PrintWriter(new BufferedWriter(
            new OutputStreamWriter(new FileOutputStream(file1, true))));
      StringTokenizer st = new StringTokenizer(fertig, "\n");

      while(st.hasMoreTokens())
      {
        pwoutD.println(st.nextToken());
      }

      //Datei wird geschlossen
      pwoutD.close();
    }

    catch(IOException e)
    {
      System.out.println(e);
    }
  }
}
```


----------

